# Little concerned :( advise needed please guys x



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Just weighed the babies we have one that weighs in at 106g then 3 at 105g and a wee little one at 90g :cryin: all he does is cry(not all the time) and its not like a normal cry like the other is more of a squark(sp) i just tried to get him to latch on aswell and he was having none of it should i try and top him up? 

Thanks xx


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Anyone? i have cimicat in the house that i bought for the bunny? should i start him on that?......


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

sorry got no advice to give but i didnt want to read and run .. have you checked the littles ones mouth for cleft pallete ? has the kitten been suckling at all? sorry im not much help 
julie


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

purrlover said:


> sorry got no advice to give but i didnt want to read and run .. have you checked the littles ones mouth for cleft pallete ? has the kitten been suckling at all? sorry im not much help
> julie


No.. no cleft pallete and im not sure if i've seen him latch on yet im gonna keep checking now  he doesn't seem to have the energy to do anything apart from sleep


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

90g is not a bad weight at 2 days - certainly enough to be viable. The crying is more of an issue though and the fact that he won't latch on. Could be a cleft palate. Honestly there is really nothing you can do, it's certainly worth trying the Cimicat but try to prepare yourself for the fact that it may well not work. The first week is when you are statistically most likely to lose kittens. If you start to become worried about a second kitten then certainly a vet visit is in order - sometimes these things can be caused by infection.

Liz


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

The others are doing really well greedy if anything but this little fella just curls up by mum and if she leaves crys his eyes out!! i will get the milk out me and Missy can do it together!! thanks guys x


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Well i've just tried he wont take it  hes on a hot water bottle at the mo cos he was lying on his own  but when i did take him out mum snatched him back lol but was happy for me to see to him in the crate :confused1:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Missymoo said:


> Well i've just tried he wont take it  hes on a hot water bottle at the mo cos he was lying on his own  but when i did take him out mum snatched him back lol but was happy for me to see to him in the crate :confused1:


He sounds very weak. They do not take to feeding if cold so wrap him up or if he is on a hot water bottle, keep him there for a bit them get a warm towel and hold him uprighton your knee. To feed him he has to be warm and you cannot get him wet with the milk. Do you have a droplet or a feeding syringe ?  Even if you can get a few drops into him.

As Liz said the first week or 2 is always a hit or a miss, let us know how he is.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

oh no, pooor little guy, fingers crossed here for him,xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

mellowma said:


> He sounds very weak. They do not take to feeding if cold so wrap him up or if he is on a hot water bottle, keep him there for a bit them get a warm towel and hold him uprighton your knee. To feed him he has to be warm and you cannot get him wet with the milk. Do you have a droplet or a feeding syringe ? Even if you can get a few drops into him.
> 
> As Liz said the first week or 2 is always a hit or a miss, let us know how he is.


He is week!!  i have a bottle would a syringe be better? if so what time does pets at hme close on a sunday?


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

ok this is what i do with weaklings (assuming there is no congenital deformaties).

1 - get them warm... i cant stress this enough. Wrapped in a towel on a hot water bottle until they are warm and wriggling

2 - a couple of drops of nutridrops or some glucose to give them some instant energy

3 - feed, every hour to start and then moving onto every 2 hours as they get stronger in a couple of days. Feed using an eye dropper/syringe to start. Most of the time weaker kittens struggle to manage to suck from a bottle so take the work out of it for them ( i am assuming here you dont know how to or dont have the equipment to tube feed).

4 - stimulate... empty bowels and bladder for the kitten. 

5 - back into the warmth of the towel and hot water bottle to ensure they keep their temp up. However.... remember to not let them overheat!

In a week or so he should be strong enough to be taking all his feeds from mum /bottle xxx

Hope that helps and he pulls through x


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

syringe... you can get from any out of hours chemist. They call them childrens medicine syringes. PRetend you have a 12mo baby! Syringe should cost about 50p

Glucose (if you dont have nutridrops) you should be able to pick up from a supermarket, but some chemists also stock it!


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Any news on the weak kitten, hope he has managed to start feeding?

Thinking of both of you and hope he fights on.


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> syringe... you can get from any out of hours chemist. They call them childrens medicine syringes. PRetend you have a 12mo baby! Syringe should cost about 50p
> 
> Glucose (if you dont have nutridrops) you should be able to pick up from a supermarket, but some chemists also stock it!


I dont know anywhere that is open on a sunday? i have a somerfeild that shut at 4 then i have a tesco 20 min drive that also shut at 4?


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

most boots have a midnight pharmacy... what town are you in and i can google for you.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

sorry to jump in, but have you got a local BP garage? They normally stock random things? :confused1:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Sometimes you can get a droplet/syringe in a bottle of childrens nurofen if you have a local shop ?


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> most boots have a midnight pharmacy... what town are you in and i can google for you.


Im in Porthcawl in south wales


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

mellowma said:


> Sometimes you can get a droplet/syringe in a bottle of childrens nurofen if you have a local shop ?


Will a nurofen one be ok? i have loads of them but they just have a whole in the end no little spout?


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Missymoo said:


> Will a nurofen one be ok? i have loads of them but they just have a whole in the end no little spout?


You have to be very very careful and just drop the milk into the babies mouth, don't push the orange end too quickly, or just put a tiny/tiny amount into the drop let and try to drop it into babies mouth, just a couple of drop with kitten sitting up like a baby.

Hopefully bbm will find a tesco as nutridrops/glucose would be good too.


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

mellowma said:


> You have to be very very careful and just drop the milk into the babies mouth, don't push the orange end too quickly, or just put a tiny/tiny amount into the drop let and try to drop it into babies mouth, just a couple of drop with kitten sitting up like a baby.
> 
> Hopefully bbm will find a tesco as nutridrops/glucose would be good too.


Couldn't get anything in!! he was all snug.. he just slept


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww poor little thing, fingers crossed you get something in him soon.xxxx


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

ok this is proving to be a nightmare. Not one late night pharmacy in porthcawl, not one in bridgend. I'm just trying one more thing first. Other than that it might be a case of either trying friends/neighbours who have babies (see if they have a syringe), or your vets.

BRB


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

just been speaking to the out of hours doctors for porthcawl (you should hear the story i have spun!), she will ring me back to let me know where the nearest out of hours pharmacy is! However i have a feeling its going to be carephilly or cardiff! 

Go door knocking hun, if you know anyone with a young baby (under 2) they may well have some medicine syringes. A good wash and sterilise will make them ideal for your lil kit. 


Things you can use in the meantime....

teaspoon but you cant monitor flow
kitten bottle but requires the kitten to suck hard
eye dropper 
tip of finger

I have a feeling your going to need to call your vets!


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> ok this is proving to be a nightmare. Not one late night pharmacy in porthcawl, not one in bridgend. I'm just trying one more thing first. Other than that it might be a case of either trying friends/neighbours who have babies (see if they have a syringe), or your vets.
> 
> BRB


I already knew there was nothing but thanks for trying.. i have also tried with a bottle syringe tip of finger.. not sure what else to do? and now im stuck at home my 3 year old is in bed and my husband is on nights


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

ok spoken to the out of hours gp and they have drawn up blank too. There isnt one in a nearby area unless you drive to one of the big cities.

ARGH!


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> ok spoken to the out of hours gp and they have drawn up blank too. There isnt one in a nearby area unless you drive to one of the big cities.
> 
> ARGH!


Its crazy i know!!


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

but the syringe you have has no nib? just a blunt neurophen one?

how many teats do you have for your bottle? can you make a larger hole?

When you try to latch him on to mum, can you express some milk first to see if he will try harder to suck then?


----------



## Sherbert09 (Jul 14, 2009)

I had to handrear a litter of rabbits about 2 months ago, and used the smallest syringe the vet could give me. I did not take them in there, just asked for a syringe. Sadly, they all did not make it, but it is very hard handrearing rabbits. 
Maybe you oculd ask your vets in the morning and see if he might take a drop or two from your finger? As Muffin's kittens lick my fingers, it is just a thought. 
Fingers crossed for him and the rest of the litter, 
Sarah


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

BBM your'e doing a grand job there with all the advice. 

Missymoo - just want to let you know i'm sending positive vibes your way to try to help the little one & really hope he takes some milk soon.


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> but the syringe you have has no nib? just a blunt neurophen one?
> 
> how many teats do you have for your bottle? can you make a larger hole?
> 
> When you try to latch him on to mum, can you express some milk first to see if he will try harder to suck then?


Im gonna make a bigger whole in the bottle and try again in a mo he just took the smallest bit off my finger then went to sleep again thanks for your help xx


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

tomorrow morning will be too late for a fading kitten if he doesnt get some nutrition into him soon.

He needs feeding every hour
keeping warm
bowls and bladder stimulated

just thought of another suggestion!!! One i used many many moons ago handrearing a litter of chipmunks!! 

Does your son have any fine paintbrushes? Clean them, boil them for 5min, and try to ensure there are no loose fibres. Then dip the brush into the milk and drop it on his tongue (you might have to open his mouth for hiim). Its long and labourious but another way of getting milk in!


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Sherbert09 said:


> I had to handrear a litter of rabbits about 2 months ago, and used the smallest syringe the vet could give me. I did not take them in there, just asked for a syringe. Sadly, they all did not make it, but it is very hard handrearing rabbits.
> Maybe you oculd ask your vets in the morning and see if he might take a drop or two from your finger? As Muffin's kittens lick my fingers, it is just a thought.
> Fingers crossed for him and the rest of the litter,
> Sarah


First thing after the school run i shall be at the vets im hoping he makes it through the night  i think he will...


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> tomorrow morning will be too late for a fading kitten if he doesnt get some nutrition into him soon.
> 
> He needs feeding every hour
> keeping warm
> ...


Great idea i will try that and i understand tomorrow may be too late but there really isnt anything else i can do on my own 

And the keeping warn and stimulating? his mummy is still doing all that? just when i take him out i put him on a water bottle with a towel and i did just give him a wipe with some cotton wool


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

is he still sleeping in the kitten pile? all cuddled up with the others? if so then yes his temp will be fine. IF not and he is alone, then with him being so weak he will not be able to regulate his temperature at all. He cant afford to waste energy trying to keep warm.


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> is he still sleeping in the kitten pile? all cuddled up with the others? if so then yes his temp will be fine. IF not and he is alone, then with him being so weak he will not be able to regulate his temperature at all. He cant afford to waste energy trying to keep warm.


Yes hes all cuddled in  im gonna try with the paintbrush in a mo.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

brilliant! ive gotta log off now hun but will be back on in the morning to see how he is getting on.

Its going to be a long night for you xxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

I hope the little one pulls through x


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Thanks guys!! x


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

Hope you have an easy night and the little one gets stronger , I shall be logging on 1st thing to check sending you a big hug , julie x


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Hes not good!! i went to bed for a bit!! came back down and he was frezzing all by himself :cryin: im still trying to get him warm  have tried with a bit of milk but hes not swollowing it :cryin: he crys as soon as you touch him and hes keeping his mouth open all the time...... :cryin:


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

He's stone cold!! i have him in a towel on a hot water bottle but he doesnt seem to be warming up? i've put the fire on now... I don't think he's gonna last long :cryin:


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

DONT FEED WHILE THEY ARE COLD

you have to warm him up first. Hot water bottle and wrapped in a towel. Have you been feeding every hour?


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

He's not taking anything...


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

he wont while he is so cold hun. Can you get him warm? 

Its dangerous to try and feed him while he is cold, which is why you need to get him warmed up first. 

how is his breathing?


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> he wont while he is so cold hun. Can you get him warm?
> 
> Its dangerous to try and feed him while he is cold, which is why you need to get him warmed up first.
> 
> how is his breathing?


I have him on a hot water bottle and hes sat with me next to the fire!!

Right i've just managed to see in his mouth cos hes not closing it now and he has a Cleft palate..


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Poor baby. He won't last long now. At least if it's a cleft palate you know it has only affected the one kitten. I am sorry. I came across a breeder who kept a cleft palate kitten alive for something like 12 weeks by tube feeding, had surgery done to correct the condition, and the kitten died shortly after the surgery. There is nothing you could have done to prevent thos.

Liz


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Missymoo said:


> I have him on a hot water bottle and hes sat with me next to the fire!!
> 
> Right i've just managed to see in his mouth cos hes not closing it now and he has a Cleft palate..


Poor little guy. Sounds like its just lots of love and cuddles he needs now.


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Just spoken to the vet she said its best to put him to sleep :cryin:


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

oh hunny i'm so sorry.

If you can it would be kinder to ask the vet to pop out to him. 

As LW has said at least you know its nothing infectious that will effect the other kittens. 

So sorry x


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

your vets right hunny, kinder to PTS now rather than let him suffer longer.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I should think he will be gone before you can get him to the vet now. If you had spotted it when he was first born and the vet had been open then it would be different, but he is clearly dying right now. This isn't your fault.

Liz


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Aww i am sooo sorry x


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh hun. I was at work last night so missed all your posts. I am so sorry for your little one. Me and Missy are sending you big hugs and want to tell you that you've done all you can for him. xxx


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry .


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

So sorry. x


----------



## Sherbert09 (Jul 14, 2009)

Been reading all your posts this morning, I am so sorry to hear about your kitten. I worked for someone who had a puppy born with a cleft pallet, it is so sad to see but the mum knows best, which is why she was probably pushing him away. You tried your very very best, it is not your fault
Hugs


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Sherbert09 said:


> Been reading all your posts this morning, I am so sorry to hear about your kitten. I worked for someone who had a puppy born with a cleft pallet, it is so sad to see but the mum knows best, which is why she was probably pushing him away. You tried your very very best, it is not your fault
> Hugs


Thanks guys!! hes gone now :cryin: we've just buried him and named him black jack!! i've been crying all day!!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Missymoo said:


> Thanks guys!! hes gone now :cryin: we've just buried him and named him black jack!! i've been crying all day!!


Im sooo sorry. At least he is at peace now xxxxx


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

I was reading your thread last night and I had everything crossed that he would pull through. So sorry for you. (((((hugs))))) x


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

It's heart breaking, you will always keep a little place in your heart for him, like I do. Hope you feel a bit better soon, keep looking at the lovely babies you have there, that helps a bit.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

R I P BLACK JACK.

My heart goes out to you, sending you a big "HUG,"


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

So sorry for your loss.... big hugs coming your way.
xxx


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

im so sorry for your lil boy .. R.I.P Black Jack , sleep tight little one (((BIG HUGS))) FOR YOU 
julie XX


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Thanks guys x


----------



## kez152 (Apr 9, 2010)

oh no, im very sorry to hear about this, it has made me shed a few tears just reading, hope your ok (((hugs)))


----------



## Bellini (Mar 30, 2009)

I am so so sorry.

RIP little boy.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

so sorry to hear about poor Black Jack.


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Sleep well Black Jack.


----------

